# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  المنهاج في تربية الذات

## الرزقي

المنهاج في تربية الذات 

1- أدامت النظر في كتاب الله حفظا وتلاوة وتدبرا وعملا فأن هذا من أعظم ما تربي عليه المؤمن نفسه فيعرف عظمة ربه تبارك وتعالي وينكسر ويتواضع فيكون أقرب إلي الله تعالي فيفتح عليه من بركته ورحمته ما يصلح به شأنه.
2- تطهير النفس من النقائص والرزايا من حب الذات والحسد والحقد والكبر وحب الظهور وحب الشهوات ما بطن منها وما ظهر فأن الطيب والخبيث ضدان لا يجتمعان.
3- معرفة الأسلوب النبوي في التعامل مع النفس البشرية فأن (النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم) هو الهادي إلي الطريق القويم والدال عليه فكان يمارس أمورا ويأمر بأفعال ما يكون سببا في صلاح النفس واستقامتها ومن الأساليب التدرج في اكتساب الخير والجدية في التعامل مع الدين والأخذ بالأسباب والتشاور والنظر في عواقب الأمور ومراعاة المصالح ومراعاة أحوال الناس وهكذا والسنة مليئة بمثل هذا.
4- ملازمة العلماء الربانين القادرين علي تربية الناس تربية إيمانية وعدم الاشتغال فقط بالجانب العلمي وإغفال للجانب الإيماني التربوي لأن العلم كما قال سفيان (هو خشية الله تعالي).
5- التحلي بالحياء فأن من قل أدبه قل إيمانه ومن أعظم البلايا أن تري من ظاهرة الصلاح ولا يعرف للحياء طريقا فاحشا سيئا سبابا سيء المعشر وقد صدق قول المصطفي "إن لم تستحي فاصنع ما شئت".

(1)
6- الترفع عن النقائص وعدم الاهتمام بسفاسف الأمور.
7- الأصل في كل التعاملات الشرعية والدنيوية أن تبني علي اليقين وغلبة الظن لا علي الشكوك والوساوس.
8- ترويض النفس علي الاختلاط بالصالحين وغيرهم والعمل مع الجماعة وأن كان في ذلك تحمل للأذى فهذا دليلا علي سلامة الصدر.
9- القراءة في سير الصالحين والعلماء من سلفنا الصالح فأن في أحوالهم وقربهم من عهد النبوة سببا في سلامة مناهجهم فعليك بالعتيق.
10- الاستفادة من التجارب والأخطاء وتعديل المسار وجعل الأخطاء سببا في الارتقاء.
11- من الكتب المفيدة في هذا الباب علي سبيل المثال :
مدرسة الدعاة لناصح علوان ، مختصر منهاج السالكين لأبن قدامه ، صور من صبر العلماء لأبوا غدة ، كتب تطوير الذات.
12- الاستعانة بالله والتشمير عن سواعد الجد( فلن تنال المجد حتى تلعق الصبر).


جمع وترتيب 
عبدالله القرني

----------


## محب الشيخ العلوان

جزاك الله خير

----------


## الرزقي

بارك الله فيك

----------

